# Cleveland Smart Sole C & S wedges



## shewy (Sep 3, 2015)

Took these wedges out for the first time yesterday, been struggling with my short game recently so I thought the old niblick was good so what the heck I'll try these, with import duty from the States and postage they still worked out pretty cheap.
Anyhow the C wedge wow, around the green and from fluffly/buried/hard pan this thing was lethal, from 20 yards off the green as well, I think the furthest I was from the pin was around 5 foot, and that's a huge improvment for me recently.
Now I know a lot of people will say it's a chipper but I was hitting it from 80 yards out too and it was going the same distance as my AW and straighter too, in fact it might retire it. It's big, ugly and staying in the bag.
The S sole wedge was only used a couple of times but it did what it was supposed to do, you just line up like a normal bunker shot and it pops out, I actually got one to check on me (don't ask no idea!), I found it really easy to use but it's early days for the S wedge but it's staing in the bag for now.
I really like waht Cleveland has done here, for me they have covered the short game in 2 clubs, I had 4 clubs to do this previously and never really knew what club to hit, this takes care of it. I'll probably be down to 12 clubs and keep it there for a while. I think the 2.0 version is out soon so give em a try, they might be ugly but they sure do work.


----------

